# New info on the Mathis flip and Justin Fields



## Madsnooker (Dec 20, 2018)

Steve Wilfong with 247sports said today that he confirmed Mathis did infact call Mich St last week to recommit after he was told by OSU he could NOT sign early because of grades. Mich St declined to accept him as well because of his grade issue. The Mathis family then contacted Smart and asked if he committed, could he enroll early and Smart told them yes. Now we know the rest of the story!

Also, it appears it may be a done deal concerning Fields to OSU. 3 different 247 guys said today that their inside sources have said look for the news to be announced quickly, after the bowl games as he wants to enroll early. Rusty Mansell which I believe is a uga guy said this today, " He is not allowed to visit schools during this time but he can after the bowl game. This decision will not take long (if he goes and I believe he does) and I would watch Ohio State right now the most." 

Also one of OU most trusted insiders has been speculating OU was in the mix but also today, has said "sources" have confirmed it does appear OSU is the destination.

Just passing on some info some might find interesting?


----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2018)

Have fun with that cancer and his crybaby antics


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2018)

And we should spend one second on this why" We talking about a maybe 2nd string QB, and could care less if we get him or not.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 20, 2018)

See if you can convince your boy McGoofy, Fields is coming to to OSU.  He don't believe it.  A lot of Dawgs here will tell you Fields is dawg squeeze.  The truth is, he just got Fromm 'd ...same as Eason.   But it would not surprise me if one or both of them turned out really good.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 20, 2018)

Horns said:


> Have fun with that cancer and his crybaby antics



For the life of me I can’t understand why this would be the opinion of anyone that is or isn’t a fan of UGA.  He just wants to play and is inside his contractual rights to the program!


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> For the life of me I can’t understand why this would be the opinion of anyone that is or isn’t a fan of UGA.  He just wants to play and is inside his contractual rights to the program!


To each his own. We don’t know what has been said in the locker room. There’s more to the story


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 20, 2018)

Horns said:


> To each his own. We don’t know what has been said in the locker room. There’s more to the story



Right, which is why I can’t see calling him a cancer and a crybaby.  Right?


----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Right, which is why I can’t see calling him a cancer and a crybaby.  Right?


As I said to each his own. You chose not to and I chose to do so


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 20, 2018)

Horns said:


> Have fun with that cancer and his crybaby antics


I am concerned about that! Not sure what to believe about him?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2018)

Just from the outside looking in yall Dogs sure have gotten to be an arrogant bunch...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just from the outside looking in yall Dogs sure have gotten to be an arrogant bunch...



Winning does make you arrogant.  Remember when y'all use to justify "Crablegs" Winston?  Too soon?


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 20, 2018)

Horns said:


> To each his own. We don’t know what has been said in the locker room. There’s more to the story


Did anyone read the quote from Dwan’s father?  Why would his dad say that he would not cause any problems unless fields was already causing problems behind closed doors?

“Dwan understands the program and the role he has been recruited for, to learn from the current quarterback and not be divisive or cause any problems. He respects the head coach and Coach (Jim) Chaney and he is ready to come in and put his head down and go to work.”


----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2018)

The funny thing is that all the recruiting agencies rank these players and he was anointed as the best qb for 2017 cycle


Mike81 said:


> Did anyone read the quote from Dwan’s father?  Why would his dad say that he would not cause any problems unless fields was already causing problems behind closed doors?
> 
> “Dwan understands the program and the role he has been recruited for, to learn from the current quarterback and not be divisive or cause any problems. He respects the head coach and Coach (Jim) Chaney and he is ready to come in and put his head down and go to work.”


 Yes I read that. It basically lets the public know that there was apparent problems with Fields


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't care to get into any arguments about it but UGA fans that continue to bash him and bask in the Fromm glory is puzzling to me. Correct me if I'm wrong but I seem to remember a few times last year, early this year and after the LSU game, fans saying he just doesnt have the arm strength or the it factor to get UGA over the hump? Maybe I'll go back and look some posts up.

And those saying he couldnt beat out Fromm, that's just fan speak. We Will never know because Fromm really hasn't given him the chance. Anyone that thought after Fromm took UGA to the promise land last year, Fields would come in this year And be on equall footing is nuts. Let me help you, that would be like saying Haskins wasnt better than Barrett last year or Tua couldn't beat out Hurts last year. The fact was it was going to take a really really bad outing to make the switch which is why Saban got the kudos for doing it in the NC game. 
Again, not saying Fields will be better than Fromm, but to just say that after a tiny window and Fields coming in after Fromm, Fields won't be as good or better is nuts. Fields up side is way higher than Fromm but whether Fields has what it takes between his ears we just don't know yet?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Winning does make you arrogant.  Remember when y'all use to justify "Crablegs" Winston?  Too soon?



Nice deflection


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't care to get into any arguments about it but UGA fans that continue to bash him and bask in the Fromm glory is puzzling to me. Correct me if I'm wrong but I seem to remember a few times last year, early this year and after the LSU game, fans saying he just doesnt have the arm strength or the it factor to get UGA over the hump? Maybe I'll go back and look some posts up.
> 
> And those saying he couldnt beat out Fromm, that's just fan speak. We Will never know because Fromm really hasn't given him the chance. Anyone that thought after Fromm took UGA to the promise land last year, Fields would come in this year And be on equall footing is nuts. Let me help you, that would be like saying Haskins wasnt better than Barrett last year or Tua couldn't beat out Hurts last year. The fact was it was going to take a really really bad outing to make the switch which is why Saban got the kudos for doing it in the NC game.
> Again, not saying Fields will be better than Fromm, but to just say that after a tiny window and Fields coming in after Fromm, Fields won't be as good or better is nuts. Fields up side is way higher than Fromm but whether Fields has what it takes between his ears we just don't know yet?



Preach brother


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't care to get into any arguments about it but UGA fans that continue to bash him and bask in the Fromm glory is puzzling to me. Correct me if I'm wrong but I seem to remember a few times last year, early this year and after the LSU game, fans saying he just doesnt have the arm strength or the it factor to get UGA over the hump? Maybe I'll go back and look some posts up.
> 
> And those saying he couldnt beat out Fromm, that's just fan speak. We Will never know because Fromm really hasn't given him the chance. Anyone that thought after Fromm took UGA to the promise land last year, Fields would come in this year And be on equall footing is nuts. Let me help you, that would be like saying Haskins wasnt better than Barrett last year or Tua couldn't beat out Hurts last year. The fact was it was going to take a really really bad outing to make the switch which is why Saban got the kudos for doing it in the NC game.
> Again, not saying Fields will be better than Fromm, but to just say that after a tiny window and Fields coming in after Fromm, Fields won't be as good or better is nuts. Fields up side is way higher than Fromm but whether Fields has what it takes between his ears we just don't know yet?



I dont blame him for leaving. He does have enough between the ears to realize he was never gonna beat Fromm out. I just dont get why he had to bring all of this, to the forefront, one day before national signing day. Play in the Sugar Bowl, enjoy and then announce. It is not that hard to do.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't see where he helps himself much unless he gets a waiver to play, he will have to sit out a year and if Fromm goes pro after next year he would move right in . but maybe he has a inside scoop on a waiver who knows.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont blame him for leaving. He does have enough between the ears to realize he was never gonna beat Fromm out. I just dont get why he had to bring all of this, to the forefront, one day before national signing day. Play in the Sugar Bowl, enjoy and then announce. It is not that hard to do.


There was never a good time to announce. Classes start back Jan 8th. We will know pretty soon.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 21, 2018)

Fields came in just one class behind Fromm, which I believe is the root cause of all the issues. With a little more separation he might have been more patient. If he’s that good he’ll get a supporting cast at OSU to show it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2018)

Fromm'd .... really.  Nope dope, he could not compete to win the position.

Good kid and if he leaves, I wish him the best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2018)

No bashing here. Justin Fields, I appreciate what you've done up to this point (nothing at all) but see ya. You are now a distraction from our Seniors heading into the Sugar Bowl. Please leave ASAP!

Signed:
Dawg Nation


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2018)

If the Dawgs lose the sugar bowl fields will be blamed


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 21, 2018)

Even if he doesn't touch the ball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> If the Dawgs lose the sugar bowl fields will be blamed


"If"... I like our chances more than I like Auburn's..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Even if he doesn't touch the ball.



"Distracted the team"

"Kirby couldn't concentrate"


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2018)

For all you Dawg haters I'll admit I'm a UGA homer but I have nothing against Fields. I wish he would stay but in this post modern "I want it all and I want it now" world keeping your nose to the grindstone and giving it the old college try for 4 years just don't cut it anymore.

Fields is probably an excellent QB and in time he can be developed into a standout but the fact remains Jake Fromm is a better QB and as they say up in Dawsonville, thas all there ares hoss. I don't know what Fields' personal calculus was about coming to UGA. Maybe he figured he would just walk on and be given the grand prize. Maybe he figured he could out compete Fromm and win the slot. 18 year old kids aren't exactly recognized for their insightful reasoning and sober judgement. He got hyped and he believed he was all that and a basket of chips but it turned out there was somebody better standing in his way. "Gosh, I didn't see that one coming."

I wish him the best but like others I agree he is a distraction to the rest of the team and as I said previously the only way he would get playing time in the Sugar Bowl is if the game has been put away or Fromm gets hurt. He has chosen his path and it doesn't run through Athens anymore. I wish him all the best except when we are playing whatever team he lands with which will probably be tOSU so it will be all the more delicious beating him on our way to the Natty. You should have stayed a Dawg Justin.

To be honest Jalen Hurts is what I look for in a college football player. He's got it all and then some. He's an outstanding athlete, he's smart, he's got class and he didn't cut and run when he got bumped from the starting position. He stayed dedicated and focused and when the chips were down he came in and saved the day for his team and you Bama homers know if he hadn't been there we likely would have won the SECCG. I hope CKS learns how to recruit and develop players like Jalen Hurts at every position. If he does we will be unbeatable just like Bama.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 21, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Fields up side is way higher than Fromm but whether Fields has what it takes between his ears we just don't know yet?



Can't argue with that.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 25, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Fromm'd .... really.  Nope dope, he could not compete to win the position.
> 
> Good kid and if he leaves, I wish him the best.




That's what Fromm'd means.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2018)

Mathis has enrolled. He will get to be a part of Spring practice. If Fields is gone all, I can say is good luck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For all you Dawg haters I'll admit I'm a UGA homer but I have nothing against Fields. I wish he would stay but in this post modern "I want it all and I want it now" world keeping your nose to the grindstone and giving it the old college try for 4 years just don't cut it anymore.
> 
> Fields is probably an excellent QB and in time he can be developed into a standout but the fact remains Jake Fromm is a better QB and as they say up in Dawsonville, thas all there ares hoss. I don't know what Fields' personal calculus was about coming to UGA. Maybe he figured he would just walk on and be given the grand prize. Maybe he figured he could out compete Fromm and win the slot. 18 year old kids aren't exactly recognized for their insightful reasoning and sober judgement. He got hyped and he believed he was all that and a basket of chips but it turned out there was somebody better standing in his way. "Gosh, I didn't see that one coming."
> 
> ...



Hurts is given so much recognition for being loyal but it never made any sense for him to transfer.  He could stay at Bama this yr, graduate, then have immediate playing time next yr. Why on earth would he transfer this yr and sit out the next?


If Hurts hasnt markedly improved as a qb this yr he isnt all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Winning does make you arrogant.  Remember when y'all use to justify "Crablegs" Winston?  Too soon?


It would help if the dawgs actually won something


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont blame him for leaving. He does have enough between the ears to realize he was never gonna beat Fromm out. I just dont get why he had to bring all of this, to the forefront, one day before national signing day. Play in the Sugar Bowl, enjoy and then announce. It is not that hard to do.


He could have waited till after the bowl game then Georgia wouldn't have "recruited"mathis. I think fields did the stand up thing


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> He could have waited till after the bowl game then Georgia wouldn't have "recruited"mathis. I think fields did the stand up thing



That is a good point and I had not thought about it that way. Course the wife says I dont think before I do anything.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> He could have waited till after the bowl game then Georgia wouldn't have "recruited"mathis. I think fields did the stand up thing



I believe the leak came out before Fields made the announcement.   But my memory of the timeline could be wrong.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For all you Dawg haters I'll admit I'm a UGA homer but I have nothing against Fields. I wish he would stay but in this post modern "I want it all and I want it now" world keeping your nose to the grindstone and giving it the old college try for 4 years just don't cut it anymore.
> 
> Fields is probably an excellent QB and in time he can be developed into a standout but the fact remains Jake Fromm is a better QB and as they say up in Dawsonville, thas all there ares hoss. I don't know what Fields' personal calculus was about coming to UGA. Maybe he figured he would just walk on and be given the grand prize. Maybe he figured he could out compete Fromm and win the slot. 18 year old kids aren't exactly recognized for their insightful reasoning and sober judgement. He got hyped and he believed he was all that and a basket of chips but it turned out there was somebody better standing in his way. "Gosh, I didn't see that one coming."
> 
> ...



I’m from Dawsonville and I’ve never said or heard that? 

But I agree that Fields is now a distraction. He’s now a rabid Dawg.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Winning does make you arrogant.  Remember when y'all use to justify "Crablegs" Winston?  Too soon?



Y'all ain't won squat...yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> It would help if the dawgs actually won something




Like beating Northwestern to win the Big 10? 

Please, keep bragging about that..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I believe the leak came out before Fields made the announcement.   But my memory of the timeline could be wrong.





Browning Slayer said:


> Like beating Northwestern to win the Big 10?
> 
> Please, keep bragging about that..


as long as you keep bragging about being 5th in a meaningless pole.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all ain't won squat...yet.


And they won't. It's UGA football


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> as long as you keep bragging about being 5th in a meaningless pole.




And now it's a meaningless poll? Cause OSU didn't get the support you wanted them too? You Buckeyes are starting to sound like UCF folks..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now it's a meaningless poll? Cause OSU didn't get the support you wanted them too? You Buckeyes are starting to sound like UCF folks..


What does the poles mean at this point? Absolutely nothing. If you aren't in the top 4 your out. Good luck against Texas


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Good luck against Texas



We'll beat them like a drum!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 26, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> as long as you keep bragging about being 5th in a meaningless pole.



??


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

A great man once said, "If you ain't first, you're last.".


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> A great man once said, "If you ain't first, you're last.".


It’s all about the little things. Like running this state. Congrats on the era of Tech beat downs.....?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> It’s all about the little things. Like running this state. Congrats on the era of Tech beat downs.....?



Last I checked, Bama runs this state.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

We're gonna change the name of Mercedes Benz Stadium to Single Wide Stadium!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 26, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now it's a meaningless poll? Cause OSU didn't get the support you wanted them too? You Buckeyes are starting to sound like UCF folks..


Correction, UCF is starting to sound like OSU folks!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2018)

Is it cool if I have one foot on the Bama bandwagon and one foot on the Clemson bandwagon?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Is it cool if I have one foot on the Bama bandwagon and one foot on the Clemson bandwagon?


You’ve got long legs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Is it cool if I have one foot on the Bama bandwagon and one foot on the Clemson bandwagon?


I figured you were a gopher fan tonight.......?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

I pulled for Tech today.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For all you Dawg haters I'll admit I'm a UGA homer but I have nothing against Fields. I wish he would stay but in this post modern "I want it all and I want it now" world keeping your nose to the grindstone and giving it the old college try for 4 years just don't cut it anymore.
> 
> Fields is probably an excellent QB and in time he can be developed into a standout but the fact remains Jake Fromm is a better QB and as they say up in Dawsonville, thas all there ares hoss. I don't know what Fields' personal calculus was about coming to UGA. Maybe he figured he would just walk on and be given the grand prize. Maybe he figured he could out compete Fromm and win the slot. 18 year old kids aren't exactly recognized for their insightful reasoning and sober judgement. He got hyped and he believed he was all that and a basket of chips but it turned out there was somebody better standing in his way. "Gosh, I didn't see that one coming."
> 
> ...


Well said. I'm a Bama homer and I can agree with that. You know as well asI do that almost every game something plays into that game that no one seen coming that influences the outcome. There is a lot of luck involved, mainly avoiding injuries but, the best team in college football isn't always the team that brings home the trophy. Unless it's Bama! There's the homer in me! RTR!


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I believe the leak came out before Fields made the announcement.   But my memory of the timeline could be wrong.


Yep. It was leaked before the announcement and before he was even in the portal.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And they won't. It's UGA football



Really dumb ... can you remember 21-14 ... yep the only time your beloved Ohio State faced UGA, we beat you fools 21-14.  So, I know it won't do any good, but shutting your pie hole is in order!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Really dumb ... can you remember 21-14 ... yep the only time your beloved Ohio State faced UGA, we beat you fools 21-14.  So, I know it won't do any good, but shutting your pie hole is in order!


Shut my pie hole? Why. Georgia has been and always will be irrelevant. It's just the way it is. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat Ohio state?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Shut my pie hole? Why. Georgia has been and always will be irrelevant. It's just the way it is. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat Ohio state?



Coaches have changed and Ga is playing much better but they still cant win the big one!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 27, 2018)

2-10


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Shut my pie hole? Why. Georgia has been and always will be irrelevant. It's just the way it is. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat Ohio state?


Irrelevant??  

When is the last time OSU made the playoffs?  Even after the scandals, cover-ups and don't right wrong doing OSU couldn't get in.. 

Maybe if we had to play teams like Northwestern for our conference Championship we could be relevant..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Yep. It was leaked before the announcement and before he was even in the portal.


Did he announce before signing day? Or was it just leaked?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Irrelevant??
> 
> When is the last time OSU made the playoffs?  Even after the scandals, cover-ups and don't right wrong doing OSU couldn't get in..
> 
> Maybe if we had to play teams like Northwestern for our conference Championship we could be relevant..


Nope. UGA would still be irrelevant. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat OSU ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Coaches have changed and Ga is playing much better but they still cant win the big one!


They're playing just like they did  when saint Richt was hired. Some things never change


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Irrelevant??
> 
> When is the last time OSU made the playoffs?  Even after the scandals, cover-ups and don't right wrong doing OSU couldn't get in..
> 
> Maybe if we had to play teams like Northwestern for our conference Championship we could be relevant..



Slayer....You have to give OSU the credit they deserve.  It was just two years ago they whined and whined about how "we belong, we belong" and the committee let them in.  They were subsequently trounced 30-0 by Clemson. 30-0!!!. Can you imagine the embarrassment.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. UGA would still be irrelevant. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat OSU ?



Yep, UCF sounds just like you OSU fans.. OSU hasn't done squat except lose to unranked teams and whine about not being taken seriously.. 

We played in the National Title game last year. The top 2 teams in the country. I'm not sure what you mean by irrelevant but you watched the Dawgs play in the National Title game more recent then OSU. Matter of fact, the last time you saw OSU get in the playoffs you were shut out..  

And now, you're watching a dumpster fire up in OSU..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Slayer....You have to give OSU the credit they deserve.  It was just two years ago they whined and whined about how "we belong, we belong" and the committee let them in.  They were subsequently trounced 30-0 by Clemson. 30-0!!!. Can you imagine the embarrassment.




The only thing more embarrassing is losing to an unranked Purdue team..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, UCF sounds just like you OSU fans.. OSU hasn't done squat except lose to unranked teams and whine about not being taken seriously..
> 
> We played in the National Title game last year. The top 2 teams in the country. I'm not sure what you mean by irrelevant but you watched the Dawgs play in the National Title game more recent then OSU. Matter of fact, the last time you saw OSU get in the playoffs you were shut out..
> 
> And now, you're watching a dumpster fire up in OSU..


A dumpster fire? Really. It's looking more and more like we're going to end up with a 5* QB that Kirby embarrassed in the seccg with that fake punt. If that's what a dumpster fire looks like I'll through some more wood on it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing more embarrassing is losing to an unranked Purdue team..




Or it's simply the fact OSU is not the team they once were and not getting ANY love from anybody..

You know your irrelevant when you win your conference title game and still not in the discussion for the playoffs.. Poor buckeyes.. Schedule some real teams and quit playing a schedule like UCF..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> A dumpster fire? Really. It's looking more and more like we're going to end up with a 5* QB that Kirby was never going to let start a game at UGA..


FIFY..

Also, just another 5* Fromm beat out.. 

OSU got Kirby's scraps..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

I've got to get back to work. Trying to beat this rain. I'll respond to your friendly comments later.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I've got to get back to work. Trying to beat this rain. I'll respond to your friendly comments later.




That dang rain has been brutal!! Be good man!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Shut my pie hole? Why. Georgia has been and always will be irrelevant. It's just the way it is. How many NC's has Georgia won since they beat Ohio state?



They didn't play UGA, so your comments in this thread are not relevant as usual.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> FIFY..
> 
> Also, just another 5* Fromm beat out..
> 
> OSU got Kirby's scraps..



I think I heard that they want to borrow the Gus Bus!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They're playing just like they did  when saint Richt was hired. Some things never change



I see you are still pushing to be in the dumbest post contest in the SF for this year.  So far, you are in the lead!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2018)

I love it when Slayer and Guth start trading licks, don't y'all?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 27, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I love it when Slayer and Guth start trading licks, don't y'all?


Yea I used to beat up on ole Slayer but once Guth came along I just lay in the weeds and wait on low hanging fruit to pounce on!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 27, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I love it when Slayer and Guth start trading licks, don't y'all?


  I think him and that guy stuck in traffic are better


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think him and that guy stuck in traffic are better




I have to take it easy on him.. He's sensitive..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all ain't won squat...yet.




45-4th string against your joke of a team.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> 45-4th string against your joke of a team.



My joke of a team has won a NC in the past 30 years. Yours ain't won squat.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I just lay in the weeds and wait on low hanging fruit to pounce on!!!


Sounds like OSUs schedule........


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Sounds like OSUs schedule........



Austin Peay......


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Austin Peay......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


>


Northwestern and Pudue....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Austin Peay......



And still your daddy!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Northwestern and Pudue....


Big10 champs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Big10 champs


And we’re both playing in meaningless bowls.. You know.. The Rose and Sugar.. The way some talk, those 2 are just pointless bowls.. And the ones that say “meaningless” are rooting for teams that dream of having a 10 win season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> My joke of a team has won a NC in the past 30 years. Yours ain't won squat.


Shared.... let’s not forget that.. Tech can’t outright win anything! Not even against the Golden Gophers!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we’re both playing in meaningless bowls.. You know.. The Rose and Sugar.. The way some talk, those 2 are just pointless bowls.. And the ones that say “meaningless” are rooting for teams that dream of having a 10 win season.


Not me Brown eye Slayer. If Saban has a 10 win season then they need to send that joker packing. I'm only watching two bowl games. One last night and one Monday night


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Not me Brown eye Slayer. I'm only watching two bowl games. One last night and one Monday night



Not my fault the trailer park doesn’t have Directv or Dish.. HD antennas are cheap.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Austin Peay......


A big10 schedule.............


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not my fault the trailer park doesn’t have Directv or Dish.. HD antennas are cheap.


I'm saving my money up right now for one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm saving my money up right now for one.



Just another down side of being a Bammer...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> A big10 schedule.............



Gators this decade......


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2018)

Tate Martell is letting Justin Fields know once again, he isn't welcomed there at OSU. He has spoken again, but I can't post the article here because he uses a bad word. Article is on Dawgnation, if interested. Sounds like Justin will only be a distraction if he goes there. If he does decide to transfer, I hope he goes there and takes that boys job! That would be awesome, especially after he's been running his mouth. And you know what, Justin very well may do just that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Tate Martell is letting Justin Fields know once again, he isn't welcomed there at OSU. He has spoken again, but I can't post the article here because he uses a bad word. Article is on Dawgnation, if interested. Sounds like Justin will only be a distraction if he goes there. If he does decide to transfer, I hope he goes there and takes that boys job! That would be awesome, especially after he's been running his mouth. And you know what, Justin very well may do just that.



He's nothing but a distraction here!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Gators this decade......


Dat a goot one! We have stunk it up since Meyer left. Y’all may struggle yourself now.....wait wait wait, don’t say it, let’s just wait and see. We might get competitive again if Mullen gets the recruiting thing going. We’ll see how Diaz affects recruiting in the state since we know Ol Willie has the featherheads in a downward spiral.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For all you Dawg haters I'll admit I'm a UGA homer but I have nothing against Fields. I wish he would stay but in this post modern "I want it all and I want it now" world keeping your nose to the grindstone and giving it the old college try for 4 years just don't cut it anymore.
> 
> Fields is probably an excellent QB and in time he can be developed into a standout but the fact remains Jake Fromm is a better QB and as they say up in Dawsonville, thas all there ares hoss. I don't know what Fields' personal calculus was about coming to UGA. Maybe he figured he would just walk on and be given the grand prize. Maybe he figured he could out compete Fromm and win the slot. 18 year old kids aren't exactly recognized for their insightful reasoning and sober judgement. He got hyped and he believed he was all that and a basket of chips but it turned out there was somebody better standing in his way. "Gosh, I didn't see that one coming."
> 
> ...


And guess what Jalen just signed up for Grad school at Alabama.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> My joke of a team



You should have stopped right there Jim. The rest of your post was just psycho babble homerism to make yourself feel good, kind of like peeing on yourself wearing a dark suit - it gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Tate Martell is letting Justin Fields know once again, he isn't welcomed there at OSU. He has spoken again, but I can't post the article here because he uses a bad word. Article is on Dawgnation, if interested. Sounds like Justin will only be a distraction if he goes there. If he does decide to transfer, I hope he goes there and takes that boys job! That would be awesome, especially after he's been running his mouth. And you know what, Justin very well may do just that.



Fields wont take his job. He may have the physical tools to hang with Martell but he doesnt have the drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2018)

I still think he will end up at UF.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> And guess what Jalen just signed up for Grad school at Alabama.



Since he isn't going to get to play first string and advance his pro football hopes he might as well get a good education so he can make a living doing something other than driving a forklift on a loading dock.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You should have stopped right there Jim. The rest of your post was just psycho babble homerism to make yourself feel good, kind of like peeing on yourself wearing a dark suit - it gives you a warm feeling but nobody notices.




Hold on there pard, I understand that you are the only one around here old enough to actually remember when UGA won a NC(that trophy qualifies for AARP benefits) but don't go accusing me of wearing a suit!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Hold on there pard, I understand that you are the only one around here old enough to actually remember when UGA won a NC(that trophy qualifies for AARP benefits) but don't go accusing me of wearing a suit!



You wear a suit with your pocket protector and a slide rule holster.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't hate.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 954596



Every GT man's dream never come true.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate.


Nice hair, Jim. You look just like I thought you did.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 954596


That tranny is eyeing you up!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fields wont take his job. He may have the physical tools to hang with Martell but he doesnt have the drive.


Alot of Buckeye fans are torn on Fields, he has all the tools to be of the charts but there is just something about Martell. That dude has moxy and just wins. All the scouts loved him in HS but his only knock is his height. Only reason all the sites didn't make him a 5* because the base it on NFL upside. I thinks it's stupid. Every time this kid played the best teams in Cali and Fl and Texas, he won. Most fans thought if Fields came to OSU, Martell would transfer. Now we have heard from Martell and he said no way he is leaving OSU and bring on the competition!!!! I love this kid!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 954596


Is there a reason you posted a pic of Clemson QB and some IT dude? Maybe I missed something in this thread?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I still think he will end up at UF.



Nope, Smart won't release him to an SEC team.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 954596



Is the nerd and the tranny?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> That tranny is eyeing you up!





Madsnooker said:


> Is there a reason you posted a pic of Clemson QB and some IT dude? Maybe I missed something in this thread?





MudDucker said:


> Is the nerd and the tranny?




Y'all hatin' 'cause I'm datin' Bar Refaeli? Tough crowd.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

Dang. This thread keeps getting better


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Nope, Smart won't release him to an SEC team.


Smart doesn't have a choice. Fields can go wherever he wants


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Smart doesn't have a choice. Fields can go wherever he wants



Yes and he can sit out a year.  Smart could release him but won't.  The SEC's intraleague transfer rules can be and are more restrictive than the NCAA's and I doubt the SEC is going to buy into the hardship.  Unlike the NCAA, the SEC league office has never been stronger.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> Yes and he can sit out a year.  Smart could release him but won't.  The SEC's intraleague transfer rules can be and are more restrictive than the NCAA's and I doubt the SEC is going to buy into the hardship.  Unlike the NCAA, the SEC league office has never been stronger.


Again. Kirby smart doesn't have a choice.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all hatin' 'cause I'm datin' Bar Refaeli? Tough crowd.
> 
> View attachment 954620


Riiiight. Then you spend way too much time on this forum.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Riiiight. Then you spend way too much time on this forum.



I gotta come up for air every now and again. I ain't no spring chicken.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I gotta come up for air every now and again. I ain't no spring chicken.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Again. Kirby smart doesn't have a choice.



Yes, Kirby could release him to go wherever just like Richt did with Jonathan Taylor but he won't.  He could play for Florida or another SEC team next year IF Kirby allowed him.  It is Kirby's "choice" whether Fields plays in the SEC next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> Yes, Kirby could release him to go wherever just like Richt did with Jonathan Taylor but he won't.  He could play for Florida or another SEC team next year IF Kirby allowed him.  It is Kirby's "choice" whether Fields plays in the SEC next year.


You need to look up the new transfer rules that went into effect oct. 15th. Kirby has no say so in the matter


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2018)

Fields just need to ride down 316 to 85 and stop off at North Avenue. He would be the star of the show and get plenty of press. No worries of be displaced by another QB either.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You need to look up the new transfer rules that went into effect oct. 15th. Kirby has no say so in the matter



Look at the last sentence of the fourth paragraph of the link below.

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources...er-rule-eliminates-permission-contact-process


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> Look at the last sentence of the fourth paragraph of the link below.
> 
> http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources...er-rule-eliminates-permission-contact-process


Yep. I've read it. That's if he's under scholarship. If he pays his own tuition he can go wherever he wants. That rule can be debated in court also. I here fields has retained an attorney.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

Fields is going to sit out a year if he wants to play for another major program regardless of a NCAA waiver. We'll know more about all of this after tomorrow. It wouldn't surprise me if he stays at Georgia


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I gotta come up for air every now and again. I ain't no spring chicken.


?????


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. I've read it. That's if he's under scholarship. If he pays his own tuition he can go wherever he wants. That rule can be debated in court also. I here fields has retained an attorney.


And he's going to sit for a year if he pays his own way to an SEC school.  The new rule doesn't change the NCAA rule about sitting a year and certainly doesn't change the SEC rule.  Regardless of what happens with the NCAA, I don't see the SEC bending.



mguthrie said:


> Fields is going to sit out a year if he wants to play for another major program regardless of a NCAA waiver. We'll know more about all of this after tomorrow. It wouldn't surprise me if he stays at Georgia



Nothing is guaranteed but I haven't heard anyone who thinks the NCAA will not grant a hardship.  The NCAA is a shell of its former self.  The power 5 are calling the shots.  The reason there aren't any credible SEC rumors about Fields is because he will sit a year and he obviously doesn't want to sit. 
I actually hope he does stay but I would expect Kirby to drop the hammer on him and his Dad.  They'll either suck it up or be shown the door.  He is a tremendous talent but became a distraction.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I gotta come up for air every now and again. I ain't no spring chicken.


If that were my ride I’d learn to breathe through my eyebrows


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 31, 2018)

It’s funny how everyone else has said so much, from us Armchair Kings to the Media Knights.  Some have even called him cancer, a quitter, lacking drive etc... YET Fields himself hasn’t said a word.  

Happy New Year Homers! 

Oh, and give the kids at Temple a waiver!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Homers!

![/QUOTE]

Lets's see the G in GON stands for what? What would be odd, would be if there was one 100th the Bamer fans in here as UGA fans. Oh it just seems like there are more than 5 of yall. Go Dawgs!, I would rather be an 0 & 12 Dawgs than a 15 & 0 bamer. And it aint even close.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> If that were my ride I’d learn to breathe through my eyebrows



That wouldnt do any good...Better learn to breathe through your ears!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

Seriously, I do hope you guys have a great new year


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 1, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Nope, Smart won't release him to an SEC team.


I don’t believe the rules allow this anymore.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Fields just need to ride down 316 to 85 and stop off at North Avenue. He would be the star of the show and get plenty of press. No worries of be displaced by another QB either.



your right, he would be the best player to play at Tek in say 50 years...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Seriously, I do hope you guys have a great new year



Not me. I hope all Vols have the worst year of their sorry existence..

Everyone else, Happy New Year!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> your right, he would be the best player to play at Tek in say 50 years...



Calvin Johnson turned out to be something special. How the heck Tech ever ended up with him I'll never know..


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 1, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> your right, he would be the best player to play at Tek in say 50 years...


This is honestly one of the best fits in the country IMO. Immediate play time, nationally televised games, constant TV coverage for being the UGA guy who “defected” to GT and he’ll be the star of the show with an NFL HC and pro style offense. Best of all he will be in the ACC. Easy path to 10 win seasons to boost his draft stock.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> This is honestly one of the best fits in the country IMO. Immediate play time, nationally televised games, constant TV coverage for being the UGA guy who “defected” to GT and he’ll be the star of the show with an NFL HC and pro style offense. Best of all he will be in the ACC. Easy path to 10 win seasons to boost his draft stock.


All that depends on him being as good as his hype coming out of high school.
He’s an unproven commodity at the D1 level right now.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> All that depends on him being as good as his hype coming out of high school.
> He’s an unproven commodity at the D1 level right now.


But 6 months ago Fromm was a bum and Fields would start by game 4. ?


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We'll beat them like a drum!!


How'd that turn out for ya?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> How'd that turn out for ya?




Not as good as I expected it too...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

??


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> But 6 months ago Fromm was a bum and Fields would start by game 4. ?


Some dawg fans maybe. Not me.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> How'd that turn out for ya?


What bowl did utenn play in???


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> This is honestly one of the best fits in the country IMO. Immediate play time, nationally televised games, constant TV coverage for being the UGA guy who “defected” to GT and he’ll be the star of the show with an NFL HC and pro style offense. Best of all he will be in the ACC. Easy path to 10 win seasons to boost his draft stock.


No brainer


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 3, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> What bowl did utenn play in???


It appears as though UGA didn't "play" in one either. My team sucks, and I have admitted that all year. Flip it if it makes you feel better.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It appears as though UGA didn't "play" in one either. My team sucks, and I have admitted that all year. Flip it if it makes you feel better.


Yea they sure didn’t show up. On to next yr.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> My team sucks, and I have admitted that all year.




Technically, they've sucked for over 10 years..


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Technically, they've sucked for over 10 years..


It's been a rough one, that's for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It's been a rough one, that's for sure.




And I hope the trend continues!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I hope the trend continues!



I hope the UGA trend continues as we roll into year 40! Forty! FORTY!* FORTY!*

Forty years of Bulldogs tears. Sounds like a country song.

Forty years of Bulldog Tears 

Well it's been 40 years
Of Bulldog tears
Since Herschel 
Came to town

He carried that dang ole football
Like no one else around

He was a 3rd stringer
Until old Vince need some help
He put in #34
And Herschel made Bill Bates yelp

Looked like a dream season
Coming to an end
When folks were drinkin' cocktails
And Buck was looking for a friend

Well then and there he found him
For a 92 yard play
We all remember Larry
To this very day

Run Lindsay Run
He yelled into the air
And all the Georgia faithful
Heard it like they were there

It all came down to a bowl game
Down in New Orleans
Herschel had a dislocated shoulder
Would he be on the sideline in jeans

Not our Herschel Walker
The toughest man in the land
He ran for 150 yards
And we struck up the Redcoat Band

We sent those Irish back home
With their tails between their legs
And got ourselves a National Championship
As we looked at sugar falling out of the sky 

Well it's been 'bout 40 years
Since we won a game that mattered
But we own Austin Peay
Though our dreams are still shattered

At the end of the day when I clock out and say good bye to my boss man
I'm glad when he went to Tech he studied hard
'Cause if he didn't give me a job
I'd have an EBT card


copyright 2019 THWg recording artist jiminbogart


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not as good as I expected it too...


You may want to lower your expectations. You are a dog fan after all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You may want to lower your expectations. You are a dog fan after all


Lower like... Losing to Purdue level or like losing to the Vols level?


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope the UGA trend continues as we roll into year 40! Forty! FORTY!* FORTY!*
> 
> Forty years of Bulldogs tears. Sounds like a country song.
> 
> ...


That's straight from the heart.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

I have not seen any tears from the Dawgs. We Dawgs win or lose. We win a lot more than we lose. Look somewhere else for tears you wont find them here.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2019)

Lots of turnover with the tide staff. Not as loyal as the bandwagon fans. They don't dare be on staff when the ncaa finally comes calling.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 5, 2019)

You can always count on Rip for some great insight into the Bama program. ?



riprap said:


> Lots of turnover with the tide staff. Not as loyal as the bandwagon fans. They don't dare be on staff when the ncaa finally comes calling.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm only watching two bowl games. One last night and one Monday night




I bet you wish you didn't see that one last night..


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> And guess what Jalen just signed up for Grad school at Alabama.


As many here stated, Hurts stayed so he could transfer after graduating in December since grad transfers don't have to sit  year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> As many here stated, Hurts stayed so he could transfer after graduating in December since grad transfers don't have to sit  year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 955387



Willie needs to fire up the impala and go talk to this young man


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> As many here stated, Hurts stayed so he could transfer after graduating in December since grad transfers don't have to sit  year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 955387


Hope he goes to tosu!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> As many here stated, Hurts stayed so he could transfer after graduating in December since grad transfers don't have to sit  year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 955387


Just heard the same thing


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Hope he goes to tosu!


I think Twitter would break.


----------

